# Super Kleer



## dojack (Sep 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if you just use enough for a 1 gallon batch, if you can keep the rest and for how long?


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2009)

No I would not keep it. Use it all. That is one of the problems with doing a 1 gallon batch. You should not split the yeast either.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 28, 2009)

You could split it but I dont know how long the rest would keep.


----------



## vcasey (Sep 28, 2009)

I would not use all of it. I make a lot of 1 gallon batches and just wait until I have several ready to go and use a bit in each.
VC


----------



## dojack (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the help!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 28, 2009)

I've learned to do the same as Vcasey, found it doesnt keep well after opening.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 28, 2009)

I would not use all of it in a 1 gallon batch either. If I didnt have the wine to use it then I wouldnt use t at all or just throw the rest away. It costs $1.75 for me so its no big deal but its 1 reason I dont make 1 gallon batches as its just as much work to make 3 or more gallons as it is to make 1.


----------



## pelican (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't usually use SuperKleer in a 1 gallon batch, unless I am adding superkleer to a 6 gallon, and then I just use a tiny bit of the chitosan in the one gallon. I have no good way to keep the opened superkleer packet if I can't use it all at once. For fining one gallon batches, instead of superkleer if I am desperate I've used Sparkalloid but usually just w-a-i-t and w-a-i-t some more.

But as for don't split the yeast - my practice has been to use partial yeast packets for 1 gallon batches, and then tape up the packet very securely and put it back in the fridge. Or, make multiple batches and share the packet around. 1 tsp of yeast vs. the whole packet will work just fine with 1 gallon batches - and - making a starter. Let the starter get going, and soon you will have as much live yeast or more as a full packet of dry.

Yes, I know the packet is only $1 so it's not a huge expense to use the whole thing but the point is you don't have to. Yeast will keep as long as it's cool/cold, and dry. For baking I buy yeast in bulk and have no problems using a spoonful at a time and then closing the jar. Same thing applies with the wine yeast I just don't buy that in bulk ! And the packet of yeast is a lot easier to close up and save after opening than a packet of SuperKleer


----------

